# Lockout/tagout



## mohamedmashaly (19 فبراير 2012)

*LOCKOUT/TAGOUT*​ 


*OVERVIEW:*​

Every year, people are killed on the job by machinery. Many of these deaths could have been prevented by following lockout/tagout procedures.​ 
On September 1, 1989, OSHA issued its final rule on the Control of Hazardous Energy (Lockout/Tagout) in Volume 29 of the _Code of Federal Regulations _(29 CFR), Section 1910.147. This standard went into effect on January 2, 1990, helps safeguard employees from hazardous energy while they are performing service or maintenance on machines and equipment. ​ 
The standard identifies the practices and procedures necessary to shut down and lock out or tag out machines and equipment, requires that employees receive training in their role in the lockout/tagout program, and mandates that periodic inspections be conducted to maintain or enhance the energy control system.​ 
The term lock-out means using a lock and a device that, when in use, makes it impossible to activate a switch, circuit breaker, etc., that would energize or set a machine/process in motion endangering an employee working on the machine/process. It takes into account the total energy system sources, such as electrical, mechanical, hydraulic, pneumatic and chemical.​ 
Locking out to a “Zero Energy State” is a planned approach for service and maintenance safety. It takes into account the total energy of a system, and eliminates the possibility of sudden or unexpected release of that energy during such service or maintenance functions
The purpose of the lock-out/tag-out policy is to prevent personal injury and property damage due to the accidental energizing or start up of machinery, equipment and/or process systems under repair or on which maintenance is being performed.​ 
It is the responsibility of the employees trained and authorized in lock-out/tag-out procedures to perform these tasks in a manner that would protect themselves and all other employees working in and/or around the area from potential injury.​ 
*GENERAL ENERGY CONTROL PROCEDURES:*​ 

*Basic Rules:*​ 


• All equipment will be locked out and tagged out to protect against accidental or inadvertent operation.
• Do not attempt to operate any switch, valve, or other energy isolating device when it is locked and tagged out.​ 


*Sequence of Lock-Out or Tag-Out Procedure:*​


• *Notify* all affected employees that a lock-out or tag-out procedure will be utilized on a piece of equipment, and the reason why the procedure is being used. The "authorized" employee must know the type and magnitude of the energy that the equipment uses and understand the hazards of this energy.
• *Shut down* the equipment using the normal stopping procedures.
• *Operate the appropriate switches, valves, or other energy isolating devices* so that the equipment is isolated from its energy sources. Stored energy (such as springs, parts of the equipment that are elevated and could drop, rotating flywheels, capacitors, hydraulic systems and air, gas, steam, or water pressure, etc.) must be dissipated or restrained and accumulators and air surge tanks should be reduced to atmospheric pressure or treated as power sources to be locked off. This can be accomplished by methods such as
repositioning, blocking, bleeding down, grounding, etc.
• *Lock-Out and/or Tag-Out* the energy isolating devices with the appropriate individual locks and/or tags.
• *Check to ensure that no personnel are exposed*. Confirm the effectiveness of the locked out or tagged out energy sources by operating the normal activation controls, i.e. pushbuttons, etc. Caution: Return operating controls to "Neutral" or "OFF" positions after performing these tests.
• *The equipment is now locked and/or tagged out*.​



*Restoration Of Normal Equipment Operations:*​


• When the equipment is ready to be restored to normal operation, check the area to ensure that no personnel are exposed.
• Remove all tools and replace all guards.
• Remove all Lock-Out and/or Tag-Out devices.
• Operate the energy isolating devices to restore energy to the equipment.​ 
*SUMMARY*​ 

1. Each employee needs to know, understand and follow the established lock-out/tag-out safety rules and procedures.​ 

2. Each employee needs to ensure that fellow employees are not exposed to the dangers of energized or moving machinery, equipment or process systems.​ 

3. Each employee is encouraged to ask questions when in doubt.​ 

4. And, most important of all: 
*DO NOT TOUCH OR REMOVE A LOCK OR TAG UNLESS YOU HAVE HAD ADDITIONAL TRAINING IN LOCK-OUT/TAG-OUT PROCEDURES & YOU ARE AUTHORIZED TO DO SO!*
:12:​​


----------



## sunrise86 (14 يونيو 2016)

thanks


----------

